# ear infection in a dog



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know of a lady who has a shep/retriever mix that is struggling on hard times right now and the dog has a very severe ear infection - do you all know of any herbal remadies that she might be able to use at home till she can get her to the vet?

I did suggest the warm water and vinegar to clean them out - 

Thanks
Allison


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Mullein and garlic infused olive oil works great for ear infections.


----------

